# Let's talk Scotch...or any other booze for that matter.



## CigarScotty

Over the past year I've learned that Islay Single Malts pair well with almost any cigar with the exception of extremely light bodied smokes. Whats you poison boys? 

I've been on an Ardbeg, Lagavulin and Oban kick as of late.


----------



## GOT14U

I like a pure corn whiskey aged about 6 months water down to 100 proof. It will knock your socks off. Both can compare. I've had 45 yr old scotch I'd dump on the toilet if I could have pure corn whiskey. 

For everyday I drink....get ready for it....100 proof SoCo and rockstar....I know but I like it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowdog650

Jameson neat. I've tried every Irish whiskey I can find, I can't find but less than a handful I like better than the old standard Jameson (one exception being Jameson Gold ... go figure).


----------



## justncredibl3

snowdog650 said:


> Jameson neat. I've tried every Irish whiskey I can find, I can't find but less than a handful I like better than the old standard Jameson (one exception being Jameson Gold ... go figure).


Jameson gold and black are my go to! I very good choice! I used to just drink my Jameson with a splash of ginger ale. And I mean a splash..but lately neat has been better. I guess with my cigar tasting it makes the whiskey taste come out also? But definitely try the yamazaki 12. I was gifted a bottle and immediately bought 2 more online for over msrp. But it was worth it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary

Drambuie 15 year......drop the mic.


----------



## ivandrocco

Blanton's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

I love whisk(e)y. I have a few favorites...










I like anything from Buffalo Trace, Michter's, Glenfiddich and 1792.

Whisk(e)y for me is, like cigars, a social experience. There is nothing better than sharing a glass with a friend.


----------



## FunkBass55

I was on Tomatin 12 for a while, then Lagavulin. I'm actually now intrigued by Jameson Crested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyFlake

This is of course a purely Subjective Question, as there can be no wrong answer! 

I stay with scotch for now. My favorite at this time in my life is Chivas 21yo Royal Salute, it's amazing.

My so called "Go To" in scotch was Johnnie Walker Black for many years, however, as of the last year or so, it's been Johnnie Walker Double Black! JWB will pair well with any strength of cigar, but JWDB pairs best with stronger profile cigars.


----------



## Thig

Booker's is my favorite but I have several go to bourbons that are great.


----------



## ELLASU

I've tried a bottle of Dubliner which wasn't bad, but I've had no other Irish to compare it to. I like most bourbon but Makers is my go to. I have a stick and a couple glasses 4-5 times a week. As far as Scotch, Oban or McAllister are my regulars. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Semper Noctem said:


> I love whisk(e)y. I have a few favorites...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like anything from Buffalo Trace, Michter's, Glenfiddich and 1792.
> 
> Whisk(e)y for me is, like cigars, a social experience. There is nothing better than sharing a glass with a friend.


I will second the bourbons you mentioned, all my favorites. I also like good rums from Barbados like Mt Gay black barrel and Cock Spur 12. The rum I make in my distillery is my family recipe which originated in Barbados over 200 years ago. This picture is some aged rum from one of my barrels in the proofing tank getting ready to be bottled. So rich and smooth, it goes perfect with almost any cigar.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

I think I've been through more bottles of Lagavulin 16 and Ardbeg 10 than anything else. I've also been through phases where I got hooked on Uigeadail or Laphroaig for a while. I always keep bottles of Old Pulteney 12 and Springbank 10 around for the times when I want a scotch without the peat smoke. I've come to really enjoy both Hibiki Suntory Whisky and Whistle Pig Rye over the last few years but lately I've been on a rum kick and been drinking quite a bit of Zacappa and Zaya. I like a wide variety of bourbon also and always keep Eagle Rare, Buffalo Trace, Basil Hayden's and Larceny in stock. The bourbons tend to go into my Manhattans, Suffering Bastards, Mint Juleps, and Old Fashioneds more often than not.

Maybe it's just the novelty factor talking because I'm fairly new to rum, but I find that Zacappa and Zaya pair better with most cigars than whisk(e)y. 

Look for Old Pulteney 12 if you haven't tried it. A real hidden gem IMO. Affordable + Underrated = fantastic bang for the buck.


----------



## 59smokes

I'm also usually one to go for an Islay with a smoke. Ardbeg, Lagavulin, Laphroaig, Bowmore for the peaty stuff. For something less peaty but still distinctly Islay, Bruichladdich Classic Laddie and Bunnahabhain 12 are a real treat. But I do also try to keep a Highland on the shelf for moments when I'm just not in the mood for iodine/tar/phenol/peat, and all of the other wonderfully bold flavors that define an Islay.

I've been testing more Bourbons lately as well. I haven't quite developed my Bourbon tastes as much, but I really enjoy a dram of Bulleit or Buffalo Trace on a single ice cube. Goes very well with a cigar.

On a humid summer evening, a wee bit of Rum can complement a cigar nicely as well.


----------



## NightFish

+1 vote for Bunnahabhain 12


----------



## Randy956

NightFish said:


> I think I've been through more bottles of Lagavulin 16 and Ardbeg 10 than anything else. I've also been through phases where I got hooked on Uigeadail or Laphroaig for a while. I always keep bottles of Old Pulteney 12 and Springbank 10 around for the times when I want a scotch without the peat smoke. I've come to really enjoy both Hibiki Suntory Whisky and Whistle Pig Rye over the last few years but lately I've been on a rum kick and been drinking quite a bit of Zacappa and Zaya. I like a wide variety of bourbon also and always keep Eagle Rare, Buffalo Trace, Basil Hayden's and Larceny in stock. The bourbons tend to go into my Manhattans, Suffering Bastards, Mint Juleps, and Old Fashioneds more often than not.
> 
> Maybe it's just the novelty factor talking because I'm fairly new to rum, but I find that Zacappa and Zaya pair better with most cigars than whisk(e)y.
> 
> Look for Old Pulteney 12 if you haven't tried it. A real hidden gem IMO. Affordable + Underrated = fantastic bang for the buck.


I'm partial to Ron Zacappa as well. Woodford Double Oak is a hands down favorite for me, too.


----------



## MidwestToker

Like cigars, I'm a connoisseur of budget spirits. I'm a big fan of Teacher's Highland Cream, Tullamore Dew and Canadian Club 9 Year.

Call me cheap, but all of those are great for the price. 

When I'm celebrating something, I go for Four Roses.


----------



## Ralph A

*Scotch?*

Did someone say Scotch? With a name like "Abercrombie" ye better ken yer Scotch, laddie. That would be like hailin' from Darlington, and not knowing who Richard Petty is!


----------



## Ralph A

*Not an Every Day Thing*

Useful for celebrating things like my neighbor's wedding, held last weekend.

Poor sap.

I got a good look at her at the reception.

He'll need the wee and occasional dram. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Ralph A

*Unopened.*

Been around awhile. Planned on cracking it this year.

If I open it and find out that the angels have taken more than their share over the years, I'm gonna tug on some wings.:vs_mad:

Hey, there's a Bavarian Flight Badge and Imperial German Storm Trooper's badge under Miss May! They make the '77 Scotch look about as rare as John Walker by comparison.


----------



## Ralph A

*Hers' a treat.*

This one is from the Copper Fox Distillery, just up the road from here. Unusually, they use fruit-wood peat. I also buy their spirits and age it in barrels they supply. It's damn fine, and a heck of a lot of fun.

Did I forget to answer the question?

Every day go-to favorite would have to be Cragganmore 12.


----------



## JohnnyFlake

MidwestToker said:


> Like cigars, I'm a connoisseur of budget spirits. I'm a big fan of Teacher's Highland Cream, Tullamore Dew and Canadian Club 9 Year.
> 
> Call me cheap, but all of those are great for the price.
> 
> When I'm celebrating something, I go for Four Roses.


I have to agree with the Teacher's Highland Cream, it's so dam tasty and easy to drink, I usually end up a bit 
hammered when I start with it!


----------



## vinonut

FunkBass55 said:


> I was on Tomatin 12 for a while, then Lagavulin. I'm actually now intrigued by Jameson Crested.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where is Tomatin on the peat scale?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vinonut

Highland Park 12 seems to work well with all but the fullest cigars.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hunter991

snowdog650 said:


> Jameson neat. I've tried every Irish whiskey I can find, I can't find but less than a handful I like better than the old standard Jameson (one exception being Jameson Gold ... go figure).


100% right on. I have never found a better irish whiskey.


----------



## Tmaccc

I'm on a mission to try as many different libations as I can with my cigars. I find myself leaning towards the sweeter drinks (my preference anyways) with rum and brandy topping the list. Still working my way through the different scotches and whiskeys. The good news is my liquor cabinet is filling up as fast as my Tupperdore and coolidore.


----------



## ice_nyne

Michter's Rye with a water back really opens up the oaky, nutty Punch cigars. Same with Romeo y Julieta (non Habano)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

ice_nyne said:


> Michter's Rye with a water back really opens up the oaky, nutty Punch cigars. Same with Romeo y Julieta (non Habano)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


20, 10, Barrel strength or standard? I love Michter's, and their rye is super tasty!


----------



## Rezz

I'm not sure what goes well with cigars, but my personal favorites are Laphroaig and Bowmore for peat. My wife prefers Lagavulin.

If I'm going for something easy to drink and maybe mixed, I go with Jameson. Neat and non-peat, I enjoy Jameson 12. For Manhattans, Yellow Rose (from Texas) is my go to liquor. There are so many to choose from - I just need to work on trying them all


----------



## ice_nyne

Semper Noctem said:


> 20, 10, Barrel strength or standard? I love Michter's, and their rye is super tasty!


I should have been more specific. It's the standard stuff - the one whose bottle reads Single Barrel Straight Rye.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

ice_nyne said:


> I should have been more specific. It's the standard stuff - the one whose bottle reads Single Barrel Straight Rye.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great stuff! The single barrel is what got me into Michter's in the first place. Cheers!


----------



## DSturg369

My "everyday" is Even Williams, and when I'm in the mood to splurge, Knob Creek. I tried Buffalo Trace and thought it to be a tad too sweet for me. Same for Makers Mark, although I drank it for several years. Not a lot of experience with scotch. Seems like the few I have tried are on the pricey side for my budget.


----------



## Old_Salt

NightFish said:


> Look for Old Pulteney 12 if you haven't tried it. A real hidden gem IMO. Affordable + Underrated = fantastic bang for the buck.


IF you like the OP 12, check out Aultmore 12, It's dry with a hint of 
Sea Salt like OP it blends really well if you want to experiment by
adding a splash of other malts.

And if you can find it the Glencadam 15 is crazy Good

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/6...AxPh5SBJxUL5PiuuDJDD9sBLZiGuPH0PzQ=w1172-h275


----------



## JohnnyFlake

DSturg369 said:


> My "everyday" is Even Williams, and when I'm in the mood to splurge, Knob Creek. I tried Buffalo Trace and thought it to be a tad too sweet for me. Same for Makers Mark, although I drank it for several years. Not a lot of experience with scotch. Seems like the few I have tried are on the pricey side for my budget.


Not all really good Scotch needs to be pricy, as most Single Malts are.

Try Johnnie Walker Black, or the Double Black, if you want more smokiness and a touch of peat. They are blends and hard to beat!


----------



## Rezz

JohnnyFlake said:


> Not all really good Scotch needs to be pricy, as most Single Malts are.
> 
> Try Johnnie Walker Black, or the Double Black, if you want more smokiness and a touch of peat. They are blends and hard to beat!


I'm going to have to look for a bottle of the Double Black next time I'm out. A peaty flavor sounds great with JW.


----------



## Semper Noctem

Rezz said:


> I'm going to have to look for a bottle of the Double Black next time I'm out. A peaty flavor sounds great with JW.


If you like JW and peat, you should pick up a bottle of Highland Park in any expression. I feel it is the perfect balance between sweet, peat and smoke. The 12 year is $50 anywhere. I'd take a single malt over JW any day, and don't get me started in JW blue... literally two dozen single malts I'd rather have than JW blue.


----------



## JohnnyFlake

Semper Noctem said:


> If you like JW and peat, you should pick up a bottle of Highland Park in any expression. I feel it is the perfect balance between sweet, peat and smoke. The 12 year is $50 anywhere. I'd take a single malt over JW any day, and don't get me started in JW blue... literally two dozen single malts I'd rather have than JW blue.


HaHa! You won't get me started on the JW Blue, to be honest, I am not a fan. IMHO the Black & Double Black are the best JW has to offer. The original Black has more complexity than any of the others, even the Blue! Drinking libations is purely a subjective thing, so drink what you like! I have had more than my share of Single Malts and I will take a quality blend, over a Single Malt, every time. IMHO, quality Blends are far more complex than Single Malts.


----------



## MidwestToker

JohnnyFlake said:


> HaHa! You won't get me started on the JW Blue, to be honest, I am not a fan. IMHO the Black & Double Black are the best JW has to offer. The original Black has more complexity than any of the others, even the Blue! Drinking libations is purely a subjective thing, so drink what you like! I have had more than my share of Single Malts and I will take a quality blend, over a Single Malt, every time. IMHO, quality Blends are far more complex than Single Malts.


Yes.


----------



## Piper

I'm not sure whether blends are more complex than single malts but I do find JW Black pleasant and easy to drink. It pairs well with any cigar. I do love the heavily-peated single malts but I like ice in my scotch when I'm smoking a cigar to cool my mouth. Adding ice to a great single-malt is a bit of a sacrilege so I stick with the JWB. (Will try the DB though.) 

My current cigar pairing favorite, however, is Old Pogue Bourbon. A weekend houseguest brought it as a gift. I figured it couldn't be that expensive since it was one of five bottles she brought. Turns out it's $100 a bottle. Since I'm not that much of a bourbon aficionado, I decided to order some Maker's Mark Cask Strength at $60 for when the Old Pogue is finished. The Maker's Mark seems much hotter than the Old Pogue, which worries me as a partner for a cigar.


----------



## Alrightdriver

All this talk of scotch.. I have to ask, what is everyone's feelings on Glenfiddich? Been years since I've had it But remember it being a bit on the what I call fruity side, always had hints of peaches to me which i like. Just wondering how well it pairs with a good smoke. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary

**** I moved this thread which was under the General Discussion to this area where it belongs. I know we get into the habit of using "General Discussion" as a catch all thing ( myself included ) so let's try to keep things under the headings for which it belongs...thank you!


----------



## JtAv8tor

Pretty much the only scotch I like. Otherwise it's rum or whiskey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## quesquared

CigarScotty said:


> Over the past year I've learned that Islay Single Malts pair well with almost any cigar with the exception of extremely light bodied smokes. Whats you poison boys?
> 
> I've been on an Ardbeg, Lagavulin and Oban kick as of late.


I'm a newbie to cigars but I have been a scotch fan for sometime. As far as Islay I'm most patial to Laphroaig, Bruichladdich, Bowmore & Lagavulin. I like most of the islay single malts but If I was forced to pick a least fav I guess it would be Ardbeg 10.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Alrightdriver said:


> All this talk of scotch.. I have to ask, what is everyone's feelings on Glenfiddich? Been years since I've had it But remember it being a bit on the what I call fruity side, always had hints of peaches to me which i like. Just wondering how well it pairs with a good smoke.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I love all things Glenfiddich. The familiar notes of apple, fig and pear ring through in all expressions and I just love it. I love speyside scotch.


----------



## NightFish

quesquared said:


> ...If I was forced to pick a least fav I guess it would be Ardbeg 10.


I bought a bottle of Ardbeg Corryvreckan once and absolutely hated it. It tasted like the smell you get coming off of fresh asphalt, intense tar and nothing else. I really like the 10 and the Uigeadail so I drank about a quarter to a third of the bottle trying to find a way to like it before giving up and shoving it to the back of the cabinet. I dug it out about a year later and found it to be fantastic! The tar had mellowed to a smooth rich smoke flavor and there was a kind of deep sweetness that I hadn't noticed before. I guess whisky can sometimes benefit from rest just like a fine cigar.



> I love all things Glenfiddich. The familiar notes of apple, fig and pear ring through in all expressions and I just love it. I love speyside scotch.


Yes! I'd drink Glenfiddich over Glenlivet any day.


----------



## quesquared

NightFish said:


> I bought a bottle of Ardbeg Corryvreckan once and absolutely hated it. It tasted like the smell you get coming off of fresh asphalt, intense tar and nothing else. I really like the 10 and the Uigeadail so I drank about a quarter to a third of the bottle trying to find a way to like it before giving up and shoving it to the back of the cabinet. I dug it out about a year later and found it to be fantastic! The tar had mellowed to a smooth rich smoke flavor and there was a kind of deep sweetness that I hadn't noticed before. I guess whisky can sometimes benefit from rest just like a fine cigar.
> 
> Yes! I'd drink Glenfiddich over Glenlivet any day.


Yes, I have noticed that also. A lil oxidation can change the taste tremendously. If I don't care much for the scotch I usually revisit in a few weeks to see if it changes my mind. I do like the uigeadail also.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## DSturg369

These are 2 I want to try...

https://www.speyburn.com/our-whisky-range/bradan-orach-single-malt-whisky/

And...

https://www.monkeyshoulder.com


----------



## Alrightdriver

DSturg369 said:


> These are 2 I want to try...
> 
> https://www.speyburn.com/our-whisky-range/bradan-orach-single-malt-whisky/
> 
> And...
> 
> https://www.monkeyshoulder.com


I've never tried either but now i know they exist i can eventually

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## FMichael

Even though I enjoy a peated single malt - I usually prefer a sherried single malt, a quality bourbon, or rum while smoking.


----------



## MisterSurgery

My company is based outside of Edinburgh, so I'm lucky enough to be drowned in Scotch fairly regularly, and get to fly there once a year.

Last night I enjoyed some Highland Park, and just finished off my bottle of Strathisla, which I loved, but I can't seem to find around here (bought it in Edinburgh). I'm an Oban, Highland Park kid of guy, and I think as far as bang for the buck, Glenmorangie 10 is my tops (it's what I serve people who want to try whisky, but don't know enough that I'll pour them the GOOD stuff).



DSturg369 said:


> These are 2 I want to try...
> 
> https://www.speyburn.com/our-whisky-range/bradan-orach-single-malt-whisky/
> 
> And...
> 
> https://www.monkeyshoulder.com


Monkey Shoulder far exceeded my expectations. One of my reps recommended it to me, and prefaced it by saying you'll be surprised how good it is based on what it is. He was right. A really good bang for the buck. Thanks for reminding me of this; need to pick up another bottle.


----------



## quesquared

MisterSurgery said:


> My company is based outside of Edinburgh, so I'm lucky enough to be drowned in Scotch fairly regularly, and get to fly there once a year.
> 
> Last night I enjoyed some Highland Park, and just finished off my bottle of Strathisla, which I loved, but I can't seem to find around here (bought it in Edinburgh). I'm an Oban, Highland Park kid of guy, and I think as far as bang for the buck, Glenmorangie 10 is my tops (it's what I serve people who want to try whisky, but don't know enough that I'll pour them the GOOD stuff).


Love the new designs of the highland park bottles. Oban is a great scotch and for the price and quality glenmorangie is def a great introduction for people into the world of single malt scotch.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## FMichael

MisterSurgery said:


> My company is based outside of Edinburgh, so I'm lucky enough to be drowned in Scotch fairly regularly, and get to fly there once a year.
> 
> Last night I enjoyed some Highland Park, and just finished off my bottle of Strathisla, which I loved, but I can't seem to find around here (bought it in Edinburgh). I'm an Oban, Highland Park kid of guy, and I think as far as bang for the buck, Glenmorangie 10 is my tops (it's what I serve people who want to try whisky, but don't know enough that I'll pour them the GOOD stuff).


10 yr Glenmorangie is a great value (I can get the massive 1.75 L bottle from my local Costco for $75).

Recently I re-discovered the 12 yr Tomatin.

My previous experience was rather uninspiring, but gave it a 2nd chance when reading some recent reviews, and noticing it had undergone a new packaging/bottling re-design. Glad I did since for the $$$ the 12 yr Tomatin is right up there with the 10 yr Glenmorangie.


----------



## DSturg369

Getting acquainted with a new friend...


----------



## quesquared

DSturg369 said:


> Getting acquainted with a new friend...


Best bang for your buck blended scotch imho. My favorite blended scotches come from compass box.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Salt

Latest addition, Tomintoul 15 yo. @ 53.9
Bottled by Alexander Murray

Smooth sipper with a bit of water, and the price is decent for a
cask Strength 15 yo.


----------



## Semper Noctem

Today's score.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Semper Noctem said:


> Today's score.


107 proof? That is some stout bourbon. Better straight or mixed?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Alrightdriver said:


> 107 proof? That is some stout bourbon. Better straight or mixed?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


107 isn't that hot actually. When you get into the higher end stuff, which this is, you expect a higher proof.

Think of a higher proof in terms of it being like a maduro. You will often get a much fuller and well rounded flavor from a higher proof whisk(e)y, much like the maduro. Flavors and notes that aren't present at 80 proof may knock your teeth in at 110 or 115 proof.

This is not a mixing bourbon.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Semper Noctem said:


> 107 isn't that hot actually. When you get into the higher end stuff, which this is, you expect a higher proof.
> 
> Think of a higher proof in terms of it being like a maduro. You will often get a much fuller and well rounded flavor from a higher proof whisk(e)y, much like the maduro. Flavors and notes that aren't present at 80 proof may knock your teeth in at 110 or 115 proof.
> 
> This is not a mixing bourbon.


Good to know. I'd never thought of it that way before. I'm also a noob for drinking straight or on the rocks. Really only the last couple years since I started drinking different types of whiskey that way. (using whiskey as a broad term) mostly just scotch J.W. and Glenfiddich... That and Drambuie. I really need to branch out more. I've only ever mixed bourbon.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Alrightdriver said:


> Good to know. I'd never thought of it that way before. I'm also a noob for drinking straight or on the rocks. Really only the last couple years since I started drinking different types of whiskey that way. (using whiskey as a broad term) mostly just scotch J.W. and Glenfiddich... That and Drambuie. I really need to branch out more. I've only ever mixed bourbon.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Glenfiddich is my jam. I love the pear/fig/honey goodness that is their mashbill.

Much like cigars, whisk(e)y takes time to pick out notes. The wall is hard to get over, but once you do - man is it good.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Semper Noctem said:


> Glenfiddich is my jam. I love the pear/fig/honey goodness that is their mashbill.
> 
> Much like cigars, whisk(e)y takes time to pick out notes. The wall is hard to get over, but once you do - man is it good.


Yea with scotch it took me some time to get past the mouth burn. Not sure what changed really. It was there one day and then the next it became background information. The Glenfiddich to me has a peach flavor in it, perhaps it's the pear and honey combo that i was tasting and couldn't separate.. Now i want a glass.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Semper Noctem said:


> Today's score.


Shit, that's a Nice ass score!!!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

quesquared said:


> Shit, that's a Nice ass score!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Thanks! He's sitting pretty next to some of his older brothers. The oldest of which being 23.


----------



## quesquared

Semper Noctem said:


> Thanks! He's sitting pretty next to some of his older brothers. The oldest of which being 23.


Yup, officially jealous over here, lol

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Semper Noctem said:


> Today's score.


Fantastic pick-up.
I've been on the lookout for anything from Van Winkle forever.
Did you buy it online?
Have you ever tried their cigars?


----------



## Semper Noctem

NightFish said:


> Fantastic pick-up.
> I've been on the lookout for anything from Van Winkle forever.
> Did you buy it online?
> Have you ever tried their cigars?


I won a lottery drawing for it here in FL by the ABC. I have 4 toros left from the January 2017 release. It was the cigar that turned me on to cigars as a regular hobby. I've PIF'd a couple and through one in the NC Pass.


----------



## Thig

Semper Noctem said:


> Today's score.


Nice, please don't mix anything with that other than a drop or two of water. That would be sacrilegious.


----------



## Thig

Opened this tonight, I only have two so I drink it sparingly.


----------



## quesquared

Thig said:


> Opened this tonight, I only have two so I drink it sparingly.


Sadly I only have half a bottle of this left. Damn good whiskey.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Thig said:


> Nice, please don't mix anything with that other than a drop or two of water. That would be sacrilegious.


No need to worry about that.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Thig said:


> Nice, please don't mix anything with that other than a drop or two of water. That would be sacrilegious.


Yea i asked about mixing before i went to Google.. I had no idea how expensive and boutique that bourbon is.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Thig said:


> Opened this tonight, I only have two so I drink it sparingly.


I've got a bottle from Act 4 Scene 2. It's tasty, but carries a slight rye bread and pickle note that their sourced juice brings.

It opened up a bit with about 6 months. I like it and most High West offerings.


----------



## Thig

Semper Noctem said:


> I've got a bottle from Act 4 Scene 2. It's tasty, but carries a slight rye bread and pickle note that their sourced juice brings.
> 
> It opened up a bit with about 6 months. I like it and most High West offerings.


Yes I am a fan of High West


----------



## Semper Noctem

Today's score.


----------



## beerindex

Given the dreadful options and higher cost in MI compared to what I used to enjoy in MO, I've had to substitute scotch with other whiskeys more often than I'd care to admit. At the moment I'm most of the way through a bottle of Crown Royal Monarch 75th Anniversary, which I wouldn't have bothered with at the $80 it sold for locally, but which was an easy sell at $30 when acquired out of state. My next and incoming purchase is some Heaven Hill Bottled-in-Bond, which I recall trying a few years back and loving, with its price being a huge plus. As to actual scotch, some relatively more recent acquisitions, all of which have since been finished, would include Balvenie 14 Yr Caribbean Cask, Bowmore 15 Yr Darkest, and Glenmorangie Milsean.


----------



## GolfNut

My favorite is Lagavulin 16, although the price is up to $96/bottle here now so I haven't had it on hand since last year lol. My Wife favors Glenmorangie Quinta Ruban. Good stuff!


----------



## SurfnSafari

Friend gave me before his death a bottle of McCallans 12 y/o Scootch, have never opened in like 15 years, not sure it is getting better with age.


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=166882&stc=1&d=1511016898

I'm a single malt whisky guy. I only have 2 or three a week but when I do I enjoy the barley made whisky.


----------



## SavageJak

New to cigars, but I've been a whisk(e)y drinker for a while. Any and all....I haven't found many I don't like something about.

Scotch I like Lagavulin 16, Dalmore 15, Cragganmore 12, Monkey Shoulder, Glenfiddich 18, Glen Dronach 18, Laphroig 15 (200th edition), and Ardbeg Corryvrekkan)

Bourbon I like Four Roses, Col. E.H. Taylor, Blantons, Woodford Reserve. Most of the standards have their place too.

Irish I like Redbreast, Greenspot and Dunville. Jameson is the old standby as well.

I also like Hibiki Harmony for Japanese and a couple of Rye's like Redemption, Whistle Pig, and Bulleit. Now I get to try them all with different cigars too. Can't wait.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## pasquale

I'm just getting back into cigars but I love my scotch. My daily is Balvenie 12 year double wood. 

I went to a scotch exhibition in Toronto last year where a lot of the malt masters from the big labels came in to share their private collections, and I was amble to sample a multitude of different scotches. I learned that the taste I'm in love with comes from the sherry oak casks, which give it a fruitier and sweeter taste/ aroma. 

Aside from the Balvenie I love Glenlivet 18, glenmorangie signet, glenfiddich 15. 

I cannot stand the macallan's, there's some musky appricot-esq taste to it and the drink itself looks kind of foggy which is offputting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Bulleit Bourbon Kentucky Straight Whiskey. First glass neat, subsequent glasses with a piece of ice. I don't know if this sounds crazy, but I find it a bit saltier than Makers Mark, which I find a bit sweeter, with some vanilla and maybe a coconut finish. Although I could be making that up......need to broaden my horizons on whiskey and bourbon.


----------



## CigarScotty

Semper Noctem said:


> 107 isn't that hot actually. When you get into the higher end stuff, which this is, you expect a higher proof.
> 
> Think of a higher proof in terms of it being like a maduro. You will often get a much fuller and well rounded flavor from a higher proof whisk(e)y, much like the maduro. Flavors and notes that aren't present at 80 proof may knock your teeth in at 110 or 115 proof.
> 
> This is not a mixing bourbon.


Bumping this. Also know that adding a few drops of water will actually intensify flavors. Most people do this thinking it will tame a higher proof or cask strength whiskey down and are surprised when the flavor is actually stronger.


----------



## Semper Noctem

CigarScotty said:


> Bumping this. Also know that adding a few drops of water will actually intensify flavors. Most people do this thinking it will tame a higher proof or cask strength whiskey down and are surprised when the flavor is actually stronger.


It will intensify certain flavors, yes, but temper others. Add any water to Pappy 23 and you lose all the creme brule and egg nog flavors, but add water to Elijah Craig barrel proof and you've got gold.


----------



## ADRUNKK

I'll be picking up a bottle of Johnnie Walker Blue when my bonus hits. I recall paying $260 2 years ago at my local liquor store, I just looked it up online and it's selling for $150 online. Whats an honest price according to you guys in the know? I only splurge on an expensive bottle once a year when that bonus hits.


----------



## JohnnyFlake

ADRUNKK said:


> I'll be picking up a bottle of Johnnie Walker Blue when my bonus hits. I recall paying $260 2 years ago at my local liquor store, I just looked it up online and it's selling for $150 online. Whats an honest price according to you guys in the know? I only splurge on an expensive bottle once a year when that bonus hits.


I wouldn't say that I am in the know, so to speak, but I do follow the JW Series of Scotches. Over the last 3 maybe 4 years, in my area, I've seen the Blue as low as $140, but more so around $180, as the norm, however, you can easily pay over $200, if your not shopping around. IMHO, $150 is a great price! For whatever reason, I just cannot get into the Blue, or most of the others. I don't mind the Gold, but my preferred, by a long shot, is JW Black, the original. If I am in the mood for lot's of smokiness (Peat), I hit the JW Double Black.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

JohnnyFlake said:


> I wouldn't say that I am in the know, so to speak, but I do follow the JW Series of Scotches. Over the last 3 maybe 4 years, in my area, I've seen the Blue as low as $140, but more so around $180, as the norm, however, you can easily pay over $200, if your not shopping around. IMHO, $150 is a great price! For whatever reason, I just cannot get into the Blue, or most of the others. I don't mind the Gold, but my preferred, by a long shot, is JW Black, the original. If I am in the mood for lot's of smokiness (Peat), I hit the JW Double Black.


If you have a Costco near you, I think the blue are running $140 and a Platinum ? for $80.

I look for the Glenlivet 18 (speyside) at Costco this time of year for $62, but haven't seen them.


----------



## CigarScotty

ADRUNKK said:


> I'll be picking up a bottle of Johnnie Walker Blue when my bonus hits. I recall paying $260 2 years ago at my local liquor store, I just looked it up online and it's selling for $150 online. Whats an honest price according to you guys in the know? I only splurge on an expensive bottle once a year when that bonus hits.


Depends on where you are at but here in PA we are in the 200+ range. So many good single malts out there for that price range. Let me know if you want suggestions.


----------



## ke5cdr634

*Bulleit*

​


JohnBrody15 said:


> Bulleit Bourbon Kentucky Straight Whiskey. First glass neat, subsequent glasses with a piece of ice. I don't know if this sounds crazy, but I find it a bit saltier than Makers Mark, which I find a bit sweeter, with some vanilla and maybe a coconut finish. Although I could be making that up......need to broaden my horizons on whiskey and bourbon.


I agree! I love my Bulleit Bourbon!


----------



## JohnBrody15

ke5cdr634 said:


> ​
> I agree! I love my Bulleit Bourbon!


Enjoying some right now with a little ice.


----------



## ADRUNKK

CigarScotty said:


> Depends on where you are at but here in PA we are in the 200+ range. So many good single malts out there for that price range. Let me know if you want suggestions.


Throw me some suggestions. I like bourbon, whiskey, scotch but haven't stepped my game up. I don't like anything super smokey like Laphroaig. Some that I've tried and really like (and can remember off the top of my head) are Makers Mark, Jameson, 4 Roses, Crown, Glenlivet, Glenfiddich, Dewars.

I'd love some new suggestions. Maybe I'll buy 3 or 4 new ones and skip the JW Blue this year.


----------



## Semper Noctem

ADRUNKK said:


> Throw me some suggestions. I like bourbon, whiskey, scotch but haven't stepped my game up. I don't like anything super smokey like Laphroaig. Some that I've tried and really like (and can remember off the top of my head) are Makers Mark, Jameson, 4 Roses, Crown, Glenlivet, Glenfiddich, Dewars.
> 
> I'd love some new suggestions. Maybe I'll buy 3 or 4 new ones and skip the JW Blue this year.


Here are my suggestions for you if scotch is the objective:

1. Glenfiddich 14 year old bourbon barrel reserve ($45)
2. Glenmorangie Quinta Ruban 12 year old ($55)
3. Highland Park 12 year old ($55)
4. Belvenie 14 year Caribbean cask rum finish ($70)


----------



## Olecharlie

ADRUNKK said:


> Throw me some suggestions. I like bourbon, whiskey, scotch but haven't stepped my game up. I don't like anything super smokey like Laphroaig. Some that I've tried and really like (and can remember off the top of my head) are Makers Mark, Jameson, 4 Roses, Crown, Glenlivet, Glenfiddich, Dewars.
> 
> I'd love some new suggestions. Maybe I'll buy 3 or 4 new ones and skip the JW Blue this year.


Aberlour, Balvenie, Glenmorangie 18 year extremely rare, all good single malts without the smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

ADRUNKK said:


> Throw me some suggestions. I like bourbon, whiskey, scotch but haven't stepped my game up. I don't like anything super smokey like Laphroaig. Some that I've tried and really like (and can remember off the top of my head) are Makers Mark, Jameson, 4 Roses, Crown, Glenlivet, Glenfiddich, Dewars.
> 
> I'd love some new suggestions. Maybe I'll buy 3 or 4 new ones and skip the JW Blue this year.


Also, I've amassed a stupid amount of whisk(e)y... you sound like a brother in need. If you'd like, PM me your address and I'll send out a sampler to expand your horizons.


----------



## ADRUNKK

Semper Noctem said:


> Also, I've amassed a stupid amount of whisk(e)y... you sound like a brother in need. If you'd like, PM me your address and I'll send out a sampler to expand your horizons.


Much appreciated.

I've heard good things about Japanese whiskey/scotch. Any suggestions? All this talk is getting me fired up, I'm not getting any work done today. I'm thinking I'm gonna do a blind tasting this Xmas season with a couple buddies and compare notes/rate each sample. I'd like to buy 5 or 6 different whiskeys, scotch, bourbons. I'm up for any ideas, $20 to $80 a bottle.


----------



## Semper Noctem

ADRUNKK said:


> Much appreciated.
> 
> I've heard good things about Japanese whiskey/scotch. Any suggestions? All this talk is getting me fired up, I'm not getting any work done today. I'm thinking I'm gonna do a blind tasting this Xmas season with a couple buddies and compare notes/rate each sample. I'd like to buy 5 or 6 different whiskeys, scotch, bourbons. I'm up for any ideas, $20 to $80 a bottle.


The problem with Japanese whisky is cost and availability. They are delicious, but the good stuff is always pricy and hard to find. 
 
If I were going to do a tasting of "readily available" whiskey, it would probably look something like this:

*1792 Small Batch ($25)*
This is agreat example of a standard small batch bourbon. It's good neat, on the rocks, or in a cocktail.

*Blanton's Single Barrel ($70)*
The original single barrel bourbon. You'd be hard pressed to find better at this price point.

*Michter's Single Barrel Rye ($40)* 
Baking spices and cinnamon for days. One of my favorite readily available rye whiskies.

*Glenfiddich 12 Year Old ($35)*
A solid example of a speyside/highlands scotch. No peat or smoke, just pure fig/honey deliciousness.

*Highland Park 12 Year Old ($55)*
A subtle introduction to peat and smoke. This whiskey is, in my opinion, the perfect balance (at this age/price point) of sweet and peat.

*Lagavulin 16 ($90)*
One of the few islays that I regularly enjoy. Tempered peat and smoke gives way to dark cherry, vanilla, and the seaside. Plus, you get to pretend you're Ron Swanson&#8230; so that's cool.


----------



## ADRUNKK

Semper Noctem said:


> The problem with Japanese whisky is cost and availability. They are delicious, but the good stuff is always pricy and hard to find.
> 
> If I were going to do a tasting of "readily available" whiskey, it would probably look something like this:
> 
> *1792 Small Batch ($25)*
> This is agreat example of a standard small batch bourbon. It's good neat, on the rocks, or in a cocktail.
> 
> *Blanton's Single Barrel ($70)*
> The original single barrel bourbon. You'd be hard pressed to find better at this price point.
> 
> *Michter's Single Barrel Rye ($40)*
> Baking spices and cinnamon for days. One of my favorite readily available rye whiskies.
> 
> *Glenfiddich 12 Year Old ($35)*
> A solid example of a speyside/highlands scotch. No peat or smoke, just pure fig/honey deliciousness.
> 
> *Highland Park 12 Year Old ($55)*
> A subtle introduction to peat and smoke. This whiskey is, in my opinion, the perfect balance (at this age/price point) of sweet and peat.
> 
> *Lagavulin 16 ($90)*
> One of the few islays that I regularly enjoy. Tempered peat and smoke gives way to dark cherry, vanilla, and the seaside. Plus, you get to pretend you're Ron Swanson&#8230; so that's cool.


Awesome! That's what I'm going with, thanks a ton. It's going to be fun night.


----------



## [email protected]@n94

Monkey shoulder. Blended scotch 35 dollars way to smooth for the price close to a bottle of scotch my buddy has that's 3 times the price and lots of bold flavor.


----------



## Semper Noctem

ADRUNKK said:


> Much appreciated.
> 
> I've heard good things about Japanese whiskey/scotch. Any suggestions? All this talk is getting me fired up, I'm not getting any work done today. I'm thinking I'm gonna do a blind tasting this Xmas season with a couple buddies and compare notes/rate each sample. I'd like to buy 5 or 6 different whiskeys, scotch, bourbons. I'm up for any ideas, $20 to $80 a bottle.


Coming your way tomorrow, sir!


----------



## ADRUNKK

Semper Noctem said:


> Coming your way tomorrow, sir!


Very kind of you good sir!

I got to find something thoughtful to send back. Some of my home rolled cigars for sure.

Would you even mess around with moonshine? My "cousin" "might" make his own, 196 proof. It's not nuanced like what your used to but it'll sure put you on your butt. After a couple black out nights I'm done sipping on it, now on the rare occasion that I drink some I put in a splash with some OJ or fresh fruit juice.


----------



## Westside Threat

Cigar smoking sure has messed with my liquor drinking. Things that I loved in the past I find don't pair with cigars and the shelf turds I have seem to go great with cigars.

I don't find peat and cigars pair, at all. I've tried a number of different suggested pairings and they don't work. To me it falls into the "seafood and cheese" group. Sure, maybe just maybe you can find a pairing that isn't disgusting but why bother. Peat is now reserved for nights that I'm not smoking a cigar.

I find bourbons and Nikka malts pair really well with maduros, specifically San Andreas wrappers. You can toss a rye into that camp as well, as long as its got a lot of barrel flavor in it.

I generally prefer an unsherried Speyside or Highland malt, cask strength. Anything with a cereal sweetness is what I'm looking for over tasting sherry. This can get overwhelmed with really intense maduros though but everything else these pair great with.

This only applies to NC's. I've given up pairing CC's with scotch, I just go with rum and it fits like a glove. You can pair CC's and scotch but there will be plenty of swings and misses. 

Some memorable scotches I've paired with cigars are Glenlivet 18, Old Pultney 18, Glenfarclas 21 and Benrinnes 12


----------



## CigarScotty

ADRUNKK said:


> Throw me some suggestions. I like bourbon, whiskey, scotch but haven't stepped my game up. I don't like anything super smokey like Laphroaig. Some that I've tried and really like (and can remember off the top of my head) are Makers Mark, Jameson, 4 Roses, Crown, Glenlivet, Glenfiddich, Dewars.
> 
> I'd love some new suggestions. Maybe I'll buy 3 or 4 new ones and skip the JW Blue this year.


If you new try the following:

Bourbon: Hudson Baby Bourbon (Spicy and nice) was going to suggest 4 roses but you have already been there. If you just tried there base offering, you should venture out to the Single Barrel. Also Bookers makes some awesome cask strength whiskey.

Scotch: If you want to get into smoky scotches your best bet is Lagavulin 16. It's peaty, but also has a lot of malt characteristic, so it's not as forward as Laphroaig. For a affordable high end scotch that goes down like candy, try Glenfarclas 21, it's about 100 a bottle, but that really is a good price for a 21 years scotch. Then you have your basics which you probably already have had Glenlivet, Glenfiddich, Glenmorangie, etc.

Rye: I have a love hate with rye. Again Hudson makes a fantastic one called Manhattan Rye, Lock Stock and Barrel makes some killer rye, my all time favorite is the 16 year old. Michters rye is really food as well.

If you want samples check out Master of Malt. They ship most whiskeys by the dram, there are shipping restrictions, so they may not ship to your state.


----------



## Westside Threat

The most approachable, cost effective and readily available rye is Michters. If you like a heavily oaked bourbon with a bite of rye, Michters is for you. A bottle exists on my liquor shelf at all times.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

ADRUNKK said:


> Much appreciated.
> 
> I've heard good things about Japanese whiskey/scotch. Any suggestions? All this talk is getting me fired up, I'm not getting any work done today. I'm thinking I'm gonna do a blind tasting this Xmas season with a couple buddies and compare notes/rate each sample. I'd like to buy 5 or 6 different whiskeys, scotch, bourbons. I'm up for any ideas, $20 to $80 a bottle.


What time should I be there?


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Westside Threat said:


> Cigar smoking sure has messed with my liquor drinking. Things that I loved in the past I find don't pair with cigars and the shelf turds I have seem to go great with cigars.
> 
> *I don't find peat and cigars pair, at all. I've tried a number of different suggested pairings and they don't work. To me it falls into the "seafood and cheese" group. Sure, maybe just maybe you can find a pairing that isn't disgusting but why bother. Peat is now reserved for nights that I'm not smoking a cigar.*


OMG - I'm the same way! I used to LOVE Scotch with a bit of smokey peat, but now? - Oh Hell No!

A beautiful, smooth , Speyside is the only way to go with a SeeGarr!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

ADRUNKK said:


> Much appreciated.
> 
> I've heard good things about Japanese whiskey/scotch. Any suggestions? All this talk is getting me fired up, I'm not getting any work done today. I'm thinking I'm gonna do a blind tasting this Xmas season with a couple buddies and compare notes/rate each sample. I'd like to buy 5 or 6 different whiskeys, scotch, bourbons. I'm up for any ideas, $20 to $80 a bottle.


I'm not an expert on Japanese Whiskey, but Nikka Coffey Grain is F'ing Delicious!!!!


----------



## JohnBrody15

I picked up some 1792 the other day and it's really good. Lotta caramel going on.


----------



## Westside Threat

SoCal Gunner said:


> I'm not an expert on Japanese Whiskey, but Nikka Coffey Grain is F'ing Delicious!!!!


Nikka is great and pairs with Maduros and CCs. Costco needs to get it back in stock, Im getting low! Fair price too


----------



## ADRUNKK

SoCal Gunner said:


> What time should I be there?


5:00 PM this Saturday. Roll on thru.


----------



## JohnBrody15

@ADRUNKKs place is about a 7 hour drive...so we're gonna need a plane.


----------



## ADRUNKK

JohnBrody15 said:


> @*ADRUNKK*s place is about a 7 hour drive...so we're gonna need a plane.


No plane needed, you can make it in time if you leave Saturday morning.


----------



## ADRUNKK

Semper Noctem said:


> Coming your way tomorrow, sir!


Got it! Thanks so much dude, I'm super excited to try these. I'll be buying the other 6 bottles you recommended tonight.


----------



## Westside Threat

Cigary said:


> Drambuie 15 year......drop the mic.


Picked up a bottle today...came with two glasses to boot. Does it pair universally well with cc's, nc's, maduros, ?


----------



## Cigary

Westside Threat said:


> Picked up a bottle today...came with two glasses to boot. Does it pair universally well with cc's, nc's, maduros, ?


IMO....it pairs well even with Dog$hit....one of the most Universal Drinks that goes so well with cigars I've been drinking it for 40 years.:vs_cool:


----------



## Alrightdriver

Westside Threat said:


> Picked up a bottle today...came with two glasses to boot. Does it pair universally well with cc's, nc's, maduros, ?





Cigary said:


> IMO....it pairs well even with Dog$hit....one of the most Universal Drinks that goes so well with cigars I've been drinking it for 40 years.:vs_cool:


I fully agree with cigary. I first bought a bottle because Gary kept talking about it.. And I now keep a bottle on hand and worry when it gets low. A glass a couple ice cubes, and you are holding enjoyment and a cure to caring right in your hand.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyFlake

I agree, Drambuie is excellent pairing with cigars and all on it's own. A classy libation!

Another, that I personally think is excellent, with cigars and on it's own, is Dom Benedictine B & B Liqueur. It my personal favorite! It can be had for around $35 a 750ml bottle.


----------



## Olecharlie

I enjoy my single malt scotch but nearing retirement I need to adjust a little. I was gifted a bottle of Dewars WHITE LABEL, I’m drinking a couple german beers right now lol. I haven’t tried it but not seen a lot of raving reviews. May start checking out some blended scotches. 

I have been drinking Balvenie, Abelour, and Glenmorangie 18 which is $150 a bottle. Aberfeldy is decent for about $45. Any recommendations to cross over based on what I have been drinking?


----------



## JohnnyFlake

Olecharlie said:


> I enjoy my single malt scotch but nearing retirement I need to adjust a little. I was gifted a bottle of Dewars WHITE LABEL, I'm drinking a couple german beers right now lol. I haven't tried it but not seen a lot of raving reviews. May start checking out some blended scotches.
> 
> I have been drinking Balvenie, Abelour, and Glenmorangie 18 which is $150 a bottle. Aberfeldy is decent for about $45. Any recommendations to cross over based on what I have been drinking?


I am a big fan of blended scotch, always have been. A few suggestions, I can make, are Johnnie Walker Scotches and Chevis Regal Scotches, they each have 6 or 7 offerings, from the $25/$30 mark up to $200 or so. Personally I favor JW Black, it's my go to, at about $25 for a 750. I also love Chevis Regal Extra, but it's at $45/$50 a bottle. Another couple I like, are Dewar's 12yo at around $25 and Monkey Shoulder at around $35. IMHO, between the Johnnie Walker and Chevis Regal offering, a dozen or more, you'll find all you'll ever need, with respect to blended scotch.


----------



## Olecharlie

Thanks Johnny, I will pick up a couple of those and give them a try.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JohnnyFlake said:


> I agree, Drambuie is excellent pairing with cigars and all on it's own. A classy libation!
> 
> Another, that I personally think is excellent, with cigars and on it's own, is Dom Benedictine B & B Liqueur. It my personal favorite! It can be had for around $35 a 750ml bottle.


Never heard of that stuff. What's it like?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## CigarScotty

Olecharlie said:


> I enjoy my single malt scotch but nearing retirement I need to adjust a little. I was gifted a bottle of Dewars WHITE LABEL, I'm drinking a couple german beers right now lol. I haven't tried it but not seen a lot of raving reviews. May start checking out some blended scotches.
> 
> I have been drinking Balvenie, Abelour, and Glenmorangie 18 which is $150 a bottle. Aberfeldy is decent for about $45. Any recommendations to cross over based on what I have been drinking?


Four Roses Single Barrel is the best bang for your buck IMO. Tastes like a 150. dollar bourbon for 40.00

Also cracked a Balvenie 21 and a MacAllan Rare Cask last night for the holidays. Was a joyous and expensive evening. Lol.


----------



## Olecharlie

I will add the four roses to the list. Thanks

Balvenie 21 must be good maybe a retirement present.


----------



## Piper

Olecharlie said:


> I enjoy my single malt scotch but nearing retirement I need to adjust a little. I was gifted a bottle of Dewars WHITE LABEL, I'm drinking a couple german beers right now lol. I haven't tried it but not seen a lot of raving reviews. May start checking out some blended scotches.
> 
> I have been drinking Balvenie, Abelour, and Glenmorangie 18 which is $150 a bottle. Aberfeldy is decent for about $45. Any recommendations to cross over based on what I have been drinking?





JohnnyFlake said:


> I am a big fan of blended scotch, always have been. A few suggestions, I can make, are Johnnie Walker Scotches and Chevis Regal Scotches, they each have 6 or 7 offerings, from the $25/$30 mark up to $200 or so. Personally I favor JW Black, it's my go to, at about $25 for a 750. I also love Chevis Regal Extra, but it's at $45/$50 a bottle. Another couple I like, are Dewar's 12yo at around $25 and Monkey Shoulder at around $35. IMHO, between the Johnnie Walker and Chevis Regal offering, a dozen or more, you'll find all you'll ever need, with respect to blended scotch.


The late journalist Christopher Hitchens drank only JW Black on the rocks-and he drank a _lot _of it. Frankly, I enjoy JWB as much as most single malts. But then I have unsophisticated taste.


----------



## Piper

What's your opinion of this stuff? Apparently it's batch no. 22 from 2014. I got it as a gift and found it weird but that's not a reason not to give it a second chance.


----------



## JohnnyFlake

Alrightdriver said:


> Never heard of that stuff. What's it like?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


It's really hard to explain what it tastes like, because it is so complex. Every time I drink it, I pick up the brandy nuances right away, but then there is an array of nuances that can come through as well. The Benedictine is made from about 30 spices and goes through a very complex process. I believe it's only made buy a special order of monks or something like that. The Benedictine is then melded with a French Brandy, which is also said to be a complex process. The Benedictine is very dry and the Brandy has some sweetness. Thus the name B&B. Every time you drink it, you will taste different nuances, so it never taste exactly the same, drink after drink.

Try it brother. I'd be very surprised if you do not like it.


----------



## CigarScotty

Warming up my Friday night with this bookers release!!!


----------



## Alrightdriver

JohnnyFlake said:


> It's really hard to explain what it tastes like, because it is so complex. Every time I drink it, I pick up the brandy nuances right away, but then there is an array of nuances that can come through as well. The Benedictine is made from about 30 spices and goes through a very complex process. I believe it's only made buy a special order of monks or something like that. The Benedictine is then melded with a French Brandy, which is also said to be a complex process. The Benedictine is very dry and the Brandy has some sweetness. Thus the name B&B. Every time you drink it, you will taste different nuances, so it never taste exactly the same, drink after drink.
> 
> Try it brother. I'd be very surprised if you do not like it.


Thanks, I'll give it a try.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## CigarScotty

Olecharlie said:


> I will add the four roses to the list. Thanks
> 
> Balvenie 21 must be good maybe a retirement present.


Balvenie 21 is a pretty scotch. Think Butterscotch, Raisins, Fresh Cut Grass and White Oak. It's very subtle and nuanced so you need to look for these flavors, with the exception of the butterscotch, but it's really nice. The 21 is aged in Portwood, so it gives it a different flavor profile than your typical sherry finished scotch.


----------



## Westside Threat

For the Balvenie fans...take a long look at this

1995 John McCrae 22 Year Old "K&L Exclusive - Sovereign" Single Barrel Cask Strength Blended Malt Scotch Whisky (750ml) - SKU


----------



## Westside Threat

A tad sweet for me but its a good addition to the tool box. For the moments I decide to make a Godfather this will certainly work

WTF Why can I only add only one photo?










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FMichael

Westside Threat said:


> For the Balvenie fans...take a long look at this
> 
> 1995 John McCrae 22 Year Old "K&L Exclusive - Sovereign" Single Barrel Cask Strength Blended Malt Scotch Whisky (750ml) - SKU


Yeah - the description provided by K&L screams *BALVENIE!*

:thumb:


----------



## FMichael

ADRUNKK said:


> Throw me some suggestions. I like bourbon, whiskey, scotch but haven't stepped my game up. I don't like anything super smokey like Laphroaig. Some that I've tried and really like (and can remember off the top of my head) are Makers Mark, Jameson, 4 Roses, Crown, Glenlivet, Glenfiddich, Dewars.
> 
> I'd love some new suggestions. Maybe I'll buy 3 or 4 new ones and skip the JW Blue this year.


Bourbon - Makers 46, Makers Mark Cask Strength, Buffalo Trace, Larceny, and Evan Williams to name a few that I really enjoy.

Tennessee Whisky - George Dickel No 12.

Single Malt Scotch - Balvenie 14 yr Carribean Cask, Balvenie 12 yr Single Barrel, Balvenie 15 yr Single Barrel, Glenfiddich 14 yr Bourbon Barrel, Glenfiddich 15 yr Solera, Glenmorangie 10 yr, Glenmorangie Nectar'Dor, Oban 14 yr, Clynelish 14 yr, Glendronach 12 yr, Glendronach 15 yr, Ancnoc 12 yr are a few.

Blended Scotch - JW Green, JW Black, and Monkey Shoulder.


----------



## JohnBrody15

So I'm trying to keep things under 30 bucks. I mentioned I picked up some small batch 1972 which I'm really enjoying. I read a review and someone mentioned they picked up "chocolate covered cherries" when they added a splash of water. I swear I could taste it. You never know after you read something whether your mind has been compromised but....

Just got some Henry McKenna Single Barrel bourbon based on a friend's recommendation. I also grabbed a bottle of Rittenhouse Rye, my first rye, this stuff is delicious. I drank a bit straight up, with some water, and then I made an Old Fashioned. The spice from this Rye in the old fashioned was excellent. Good stuff.

In SoCal at Albertsons, they've got a good supply of bourbons and whiskeys with some good deals.


----------



## Westside Threat

JohnBrody15 said:


> So I'm trying to keep things under 30 bucks. I mentioned I picked up some small batch 1972 which I'm really enjoying. I read a review and someone mentioned they picked up "chocolate covered cherries" when they added a splash of water. I swear I could taste it. You never know after you read something whether your mind has been compromised but....
> 
> Just got some Henry McKenna Single Barrel bourbon based on a friend's recommendation. I also grabbed a bottle of Rittenhouse Rye, my first rye, this stuff is delicious. I drank a bit straight up, with some water, and then I made an Old Fashioned. The spice from this Rye in the old fashioned was excellent. Good stuff.
> 
> In SoCal at Albertsons, they've got a good supply of bourbons and whiskeys with some good deals.


Where you in LA?

Supermarkets look like they have good deals, but thats just because the original price they mark down from is absurd. If you are near Hollywood check out K&L. If on the westside, visit Beverage Warehouse. These two have great prices. And of course Costco.


----------



## CigarScotty

JohnBrody15 said:


> So I'm trying to keep things under 30 bucks. I mentioned I picked up some small batch 1972 which I'm really enjoying. I read a review and someone mentioned they picked up "chocolate covered cherries" when they added a splash of water. I swear I could taste it. You never know after you read something whether your mind has been compromised but....
> 
> Just got some Henry McKenna Single Barrel bourbon based on a friend's recommendation. I also grabbed a bottle of Rittenhouse Rye, my first rye, this stuff is delicious. I drank a bit straight up, with some water, and then I made an Old Fashioned. The spice from this Rye in the old fashioned was excellent. Good stuff.
> 
> In SoCal at Albertsons, they've got a good supply of bourbons and whiskeys with some good deals.


Under 30, Larceny or Buffalo Trace


----------



## JohnBrody15

Westside Threat said:


> Where you in LA?
> 
> Supermarkets look like they have good deals, but thats just because the original price they mark down from is absurd. If you are near Hollywood check out K&L. If on the westside, visit Beverage Warehouse. These two have great prices. And of course Costco.


I'm in the South Bay by San Pedro. Not much around here besides Costco. I think I've heard of Beverage Warehouse. You're right though, the markets mark it down from bad to a fair price. I think I paid 25 for the 1792 and 25 for the Henry McKenna..... My brother and I split 6 bottles so we got an additional 10% which was nice.


----------



## Semper Noctem

ADRUNKK said:


> Awesome! That's what I'm going with, thanks a ton. It's going to be fun night.


Let us know how it went!


----------



## Semper Noctem

Got a call from my store today - Pappy's and BTAC are in and I need to go pick mine up.


I'm usually a 23 lover, but with baby #1 on the way I don't think I want to spend $400 on a bottle this year. Who knows, I might change my mind once I see that black velvet. 


What would you buy this year?


----------



## JohnnyFlake

Semper Noctem said:


> Got a call from my store today - Pappy's and BTAC are in and I need to go pick mine up.
> 
> I'm usually a 23 lover, but with baby #1 on the way I don't think I want to spend $400 on a bottle this year. Who knows, I might change my mind once I see that black velvet.
> 
> What would you buy this year?


If I could get Pappy Van Winkle 23 for $400 a bottle, I'd pick up a few for sure. It has not been made for almost 15 years, maybe longer. All but a very limited amount of Pappy, was lost in a huge distillery fire. The last time I checked into it, at least a year ago, just the standard Pappy was selling in the $1200 range online.

If your store claims to have it in stock, I fly, not drive, over there as fast as possible!


----------



## Semper Noctem

JohnnyFlake said:


> If I could get Pappy Van Winkle 23 for $400 a bottle, I'd pick up a few for sure. It has not been made for almost 15 years, maybe longer. All but a very limited amount of Pappy, was lost in a huge distillery fire. The last time I checked into it, at least a year ago, just the standard Pappy was selling in the $1200 range online.


I appreciate the response, but brother you are super incorrect on almost all points.

I'd look back into it if I were you. Pappy and Old Rip have been and are currently released once a year in limited quantities by buffalo trace under the supervision of Julian Van Winkle.


----------



## Semper Noctem

Went with a "Lot B" and I'm going to get a George T Stagg next week when it comes in.


----------



## Semper Noctem

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## JohnnyFlake

Semper Noctem said:


> I appreciate the response, but brother you are super incorrect on almost all points.
> 
> I'd look back into it if I were you. Pappy and Old Rip have been and are currently released once a year in limited quantities by buffalo trace under the supervision of Julian Van Winkle.


Brother, I truly hope that I am super incorrect, I really do!


----------



## JohnnyFlake

I most certainly do not want to aggravate anyone, this is a fun form, but I do know somethings about Pappy Van Winkle 23, etc. I did some quick research, as I know the last known stash of the required Wheat's & Rye to make it, was totally destroyed in a fire, some years ago. Those ingredients are gone forever. It looks like they are making new batches of Van Winkle, which is not the same thing. As far as I can tell, the new bottles, do not say "Pappy" and none are 23yo. Now I admit, I did a quick check and may have missed any new releases of "Pappy", but I doubt it. I did find a few bottles of Pappy 23yo, for sale though, and the lowest price was $2600.

Did you actually see, touch, any bottles of recently made Pappy 23yo?


----------



## Semper Noctem

JohnnyFlake said:


> I most certainly do not want to aggravate anyone, this is a fun form, but I do know somethings about Pappy Van Winkle 23, etc. I did some quick research, as I know the last known stash of the required Wheat's & Rye to make it, was totally destroyed in a fire, some years ago. Those ingredients are gone forever. It looks like they are making new batches of Van Winkle, which is not the same thing. As far as I can tell, the new bottles, do not say "Pappy" and none are 23yo. Now I admit, I did a quick check and may have missed any new releases of "Pappy", but I doubt it. I did find a few bottles of Pappy 23yo, for sale though, and the lowest price was $2600.
> 
> Did you actually see, touch, any bottles of recently made Pappy 23yo?


Here ya go bro. I buy one every year, save this one.









http://www.buffalotracedistillery.com/brands/van-winkle

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pappy_Van_Winkle's_Family_Reserve

Also, not to nitpick but pappy is a wheated bourbon and there is no rye in the mashbill.


----------



## Westside Threat

In my opinion...

A) If you are buying to flip, you buy
B) If you have money to burn and you don't mind buying an overpriced (but high demand) liquor, you buy
C) If you have normal money then save your money and buy something that hype hasn't driven the price up on

$400 is a great price if you are A or B!


----------



## JohnnyFlake

OMG, that means that over the last 15 years or so, I have been hoodwinked, with incorrect articles and online searches, showing Pappy 23 for sale in the $2000 plus range!

Oh Well!, I am too old to really care, but I am surprised by the info on the 2nd link you provided. I'll just keep quiet from now on!


----------



## Semper Noctem

JohnnyFlake said:


> OMG, that means that over the last 15 years or so, I have been hoodwinked, with incorrect articles and online searches, showing Pappy 23 for sale in the $2000 plus range!
> 
> Oh Well!, I am too old to really care, but I am surprised by the info on the 2nd link you provided. I'll just keep quiet from now on!


Pappy 23 goes for $2,300 on the secondary market. It's despicable, but also capitalism... so I can't complain too much. Retail price is $250, but you will almost always pay a premium for the privilege. My last 3 bottles of 23 went for $599, $499, and $399; the decline is the result of a strengthening relationship with my local store owner.

I apologize if I came across as combative, but I didn't want someone to read your post and take it as fact. There is a lot of bad info out there, much like cigars, and I don't want to propagate incorrect information.

Don't ever keep quiet, that's not the point of a forum! It's an exchange of ideas. It would be pretty boring if we went around agreeing with each other all the time.


----------



## CigarScotty

I never understood the Pappy hype. Truthfully there are bourbon out there that are just as good that you won't have to go on an expedition to find and get bent over the price wood like when you find it. Michters 10 year. It's awesome and readily available and most place sell it for around 130.00. When I see everyone go into a Pappy frenzy I just sit back and smirk a bit. Orphan Barrel has put out great whiskey after great whiskey as well. 

Even the Buffalo Trace antique collection has turned into a sort of pappy esque frenzy. I'm thinking it's hype of really strong marketing skills a buffalo trace.


----------



## Semper Noctem

Walked into a liquor store near my buddies house in Bradenton yesterday, and they had their Pappy allocation on the shelf. Here were their prices:

Pappy 15 - $1,099
Van Winkle Lot B 12 - $899
Old Rip 10 - $599
Stagg - $799

They also had Kentucky Owl rye for $200 and Mid Winter for $189.

I pitty the schmuck who pays that.


----------



## Westside Threat

Wow I'm seeing Mid Winter for $108 and thought that was pricey!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Xmas Gift

Loving this - Cask Strength, but too good to dilute!


----------



## Semper Noctem

Westside Threat said:


> Wow I'm seeing Mid Winter for $108 and thought that was pricey!


Yeah, they were gouging for sure. I had a bottle in my hand when I saw their prices. I put them back and walked out. Vote with your wallet.


----------



## ADRUNKK

Semper Noctem said:


> Let us know how it went!


 @Semper Noctem I haven't had a chance to dig into the 6 bourbon sampler you sent me yet but i will do it as soon as possible. I did pick up 6 new bottles at Xmas time though. 5 are from the list you recommended. One I couldn't find so I picked up a bottle of Glenmorangie sherry cask instead. I haven't had a chance to blind sample these either but me and a couple buddies broke into them on New Years Eve and did a little sighted tasting. So far I've liked what I've tried except the Lagavulin 16 is a little peaty for my taste. All in all great recommendations. I'm still going to send something your way, I actually got a lot of people I need to hit and it'll happen here pretty soon I'm hoping.


----------



## Semper Noctem

ADRUNKK said:


> @Semper Noctem I haven't had a chance to dig into the 6 bourbon sampler you sent me yet but i will do it as soon as possible. I did pick up 6 new bottles at Xmas time though. 5 are from the list you recommended. One I couldn't find so I picked up a bottle of Glenmorangie sherry cask instead. I haven't had a chance to blind sample these either but me and a couple buddies broke into them on New Years Eve and did a little sighted tasting. So far I've liked what I've tried except the Lagavulin 16 is a little peaty for my taste. All in all great recommendations. I'm still going to send something your way, I actually got a lot of people I need to hit and it'll happen here pretty soon I'm hoping.


If you dont like the Lagavulin, send it my way! Honestly though, it's an acquired taste. Some love it, others hate it. I love it.

Glad you had a good time and enjoyed some great whiskey!


----------



## Olecharlie

I was gifted with a bottle of Balvenie Doublewood 17 year today. 

I am currently having a pour of 12 year. I like Glenmorangie 18 extremely rare and Aberlour. Like my single malts. Aberfeldy not bad for a good price.


----------



## selpo

Slim pickings this fall from the Bourbon releases but cannot complain. Also picked up a few of my favorite malts and wine!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm an aged Rum guy, but while out at a monthly gathering of winos, we found out the bar had Pappy Van Winkle 15 yr old and 20 year old.

They have direct buy from distributors but figured between $100-$300 per glass but surprised to find out that there is almost no mark up. We all ended up having a glass of both.

$20 and $30 per ounce respectively. Amazingly smooth and easy to drink through to pull out all the flavors.



















I figured when given a chance to drink the pink unicorn, it's best to take that ride.

While are food and wine were amazing the ending with Pappy made the night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hitch12345

Bought my first bottle of Hennesy in January . Lasted about a week.


----------



## Jason T. Owens

Glenfiddich 12


----------



## Skinsfan1311

I love whisky, but Bourbon is my passion. I love, love, love, love it! 

I like all kinds, but my "go-to" is Buffalo Trace. Lately I've been drinking Stagg Jr I have a couple 3rd & 5th releases. My taste is eclectic. In my bunker, I have cheap stuff, (Mellow Corn, McKenna, Evan Williams Black, Very Old Barton, and many in between, Woodford, Buffalo Trace, Knob Creek, Very Old Barton, Stagg Jr., Bulleit, (both the rye and the bourbon), Maker's, etc.

I recently discovered the joys of Single Malt Scotch, mainly from Islay, because I love the peaty, briny flavors. Specifically, Bowmore 15 year, Ardbeg 10 year and Laphroaig 10 year.

I'm on a constant quest to find good, cheap whisky. It's tough, but I'm a cheap bastard and am up to the challenge. So far it's Four Roses Yellow Label and Evan Williams Black at the top of the cheap list, along with McKenna....


----------



## JohnBrody15

1792 has become a favorite for drinking neat. Just picked up another bottle for 19 bucks. 

Might I also suggest Drambuie and Rye on the rocks....


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Any Mellow Corn fans out there? 

It's a cheap, bottled-in-bond 100% corn whiskey, distilled by Heaven Hill. Much to some of my fellow bourbon geek friends horror, I love this stuff.

Naturally, the corn flavor is up front, and in the finish. There are also notes of vanilla & maybe a little citrus. This stuff is less than $10.00 a bottle and an absolute steal for a BIB whiskey. If you like corn, you'll love it.


----------



## Dran

This seems like a good place for this. Quick survey, I'm well stocked on cigars, but my cabinet is looking a little sad. I've done a fair amount of overtime, and was wondering peoples thoughts on having $150 budget, and looking to get a bottle of each of bourbon and scotch. I'm personally think a cheap but solid bourbon like Woodford, and the remainder on a scotch... Figuring about $120 left.. But that's a bracket or 2 above my knowledge base.. Usually buy in the $50-$75 range


----------



## TexaSmoke

The Lavagulin 16 is a nice and smooth scotch and is a great value at around $100. That's a Texas price, so YMMV. 

The Springbank 10 is also a favorite of mine. Not as smooth and super smoky, but that's what I love about it. I get it here in the $65 range.


----------



## JohnnyFlake

Personally, I love Johnnie Walker Black at less than $40 a bottle, but for something Outstanding, hard to find and closer to the $100 mark, I recommend Tomatin 18 year Old. For me, it is the very best Scotch, I have ever had the pleasure to drink! Believe me, I have had many $100 plus bottles of Scotch and this is the Best!


----------



## Westside Threat

TexaSmoke said:


> The Lavagulin 16 is a nice and smooth scotch and is a great value at around $100. That's a Texas price, so YMMV.
> 
> The Springbank 10 is also a favorite of mine. Not as smooth and super smoky, but that's what I love about it. I get it here in the $65 range.


Lag 16 goes on sale at Costco for $55.


----------



## Dran

Westside Threat said:


> TexaSmoke said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lavagulin 16 is a nice and smooth scotch and is a great value at around $100. That's a Texas price, so YMMV.
> 
> The Springbank 10 is also a favorite of mine. Not as smooth and super smoky, but that's what I love about it. I get it here in the $65 range.
> 
> 
> 
> Lag 16 goes on sale at Costco for $55.
Click to expand...

 &#128561; no Costco within a hundred miles of me.... But damn thats a deal.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Dran said:


> This seems like a good place for this. Quick survey, I'm well stocked on cigars, but my cabinet is looking a little sad. I've done a fair amount of overtime, and was wondering peoples thoughts on having $150 budget, and looking to get a bottle of each of bourbon and scotch. I'm personally think a cheap but solid bourbon like Woodford, and the remainder on a scotch... Figuring about $120 left.. But that's a bracket or 2 above my knowledge base.. Usually buy in the $50-$75 range


You could spend it all on a bottle of Stagg Jr. I've heard good things about 4 Roses single barrel, and then you could spend the rest on Lagavulin.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Westside Threat said:


> Lag 16 goes on sale at Costco for $55.


Dang! I need a Costco around here. Best price I've paid has been about $85.
I also second @JohnBrody15 with the Four Roses. Great stuff.


----------



## JohnBrody15

TexaSmoke said:


> Dang! I need a Costco around here. Best price I've paid has been about $85.
> I also second @JohnBrody15 with the Four Roses. Great stuff.


I've been staying at 30ish dollars and under, but that 4 roses and also Michters are 2 that are on my 40 to 60 list.

Costco is great for buying massive jugs of makers mark for cocktails.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

I buy my scotch almost exclusively from K&L's direct buy program. Aged, barrel strength liquors for a fraction of the price. Their deals on single grain whiskey and Armagnac are insane. Pretty sure they ship

https://www.klwines.com/Products/r?r=58+32&d=29&t=&o=8&z=False


----------



## greypilgrim76

I somehow just came came across this thread, but I do love a good single malt with a cigar, and I find that the two can be discussed in the same general terms, from light and fruity to strong and smoky. I try to keep a nice range of selections on-hand. Here are my current options:









You can't really beat the Lagavulin, though the two Balvenies are absolutely delicious. I always recommend people try the Springbank, too, because there's nothing else out there really like it. Malty, peaty, salty, and a bit fishy. (Which, believe it or not, is a good thing!) At one point, it was the only remaining single malt in the Campbeltown region of Scotland, though I'm not sure if that's still true or not.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Westside Threat said:


> I buy my scotch almost exclusively from K&L's direct buy program. Aged, barrel strength liquors for a fraction of the price. Their deals on single grain whiskey and Armagnac are insane. Pretty sure they ship
> 
> https://www.klwines.com/Products/r?r=58+32&d=29&t=&o=8&z=False


They've got some pretty good prices. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I don’t like the smoky peat flavored Scotch from Islay (ILA in pronouncing) or Campbelltown. 

I do like most Highlands but specifically Dalmore, Macallan and Glenmorangie. 

Single malt actually means it’s whisky from one distillery. Dalmore and Macallan use very small pot stills and buy good bourbon and sherry barrels. Both put out whisky that is about the same strength that sits in their casks. 

Because I don’t like the peaty flavors blended Scotch is not an option for me. However I love blended Irish whiskey like Jameson’s or Tullamore Dew. They just seem very smooth. Sure they don’t have the olfactory complexity of the Highlands single malts. Red Breast Irish single malt does have these complexities in spades yet it just isn’t as smooth if you buy 12 or 15 year options respectively. 

All that said I really like The Dalmore Cigar Malt Scotch. The add a Cabernet barrel from Bordeaux into the aging process but it’s become insanely expensive much like Alexander III. 

It’s all about supply and demand. You can’t force aging in barrel. People try with deep ocean barrel treatments, where the full barrels are submerged deep and the only thing that feels the pressure is the barrel, because the liquids don’t compress. 

Still I don’t think these truly compare versus natural aging and the slow oxidation that occurs through Oak barrels. 

Just some more useless information I enjoy as I study Wines and spirits over many decades. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

I was lucky enough to enjoy some of this at my folks house. A buddy of my Dad's gave it to him. I'm a bourbon guy, but I do enjoy scotch, mainly peaty offerings from Islay, (Ardbeg, Laphroaig, Bowmore, etc), but this is, hands down, the best scotch that I've ever had.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

TexaSmoke said:


> The Lavagulin 16 is a nice and smooth scotch and is a great value at around $100. That's a Texas price, so YMMV.
> 
> The Springbank 10 is also a favorite of mine. Not as smooth and super smoky, but that's what I love about it. I get it here in the $65 range.





Westside Threat said:


> Lag 16 goes on sale at Costco for $55.


I gave my bottle away (random grab at Costco) - that stuff is Peat with added peat and some ash dumped on top. And I'm a cigar smoker!

I'm so stuck in the Speyside realm... I can drift to highlands and such, but that's my home base.

Speaking of, picked up a bottle of Aberlour 16 and its fantastic.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Hickorynut

Surprised I've not seen Laphroaig mentioned.....tsk..tsk..

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## TexaSmoke

Its on my list of things to try. Love the commercials and hear good things, but cigar acquisitions have really slowed my scotch buying down. Gonna have to get a 2nd job just to support my leisure time activities!


Hickorynut said:


> Surprised I've not seen Laphroaig mentioned.....tsk..tsk..
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Dran

Think I'm leaning towards the Lavi, I had the joy of sampling from a distiller select bottle from 1988 a few years ago, got a friend that used to be in politics... He's probably lurking around here.... Been trying to convince him to join up..... Anyways, where i was going, is the only way i can describe that stuff is "liquid bacon"


----------



## Olecharlie

Macallan rare cask / 25 yr
Balvenie Doublewood 12, 17yr. Portwood 21
Aberlour A bunadh and 12yr
Glenrothes sherry cask
Aberfeldy 12

I try and keep most of these on hand except Macallan 25 too pricey for me. I really like the Glenrothes and Aberfeldy for the price point.

Cheers


----------



## Westside Threat

Cigars completely changed the way I drink whiskey (and rum for that matter). I used to drink Islay 80% of the time but that has dropped to 5% at most. They just don’t have any business paired with cigars IMHO. Now that winter is coming and the cigar smoking will settle down a bit, I’ll reach for a dram of peat when I’m sitting inside and don’t want to venture out. 

My go whiskeys for pairing with cigars:
Nikka Coffey Grain
Glenlivet 18
Michters rye (pair with a spicy Nicaraguan)
Ben Nevis 18+
Glenmorangie Nectar D’Or


----------



## vroom_vroom

This is where you become spoiled being in the industry. Have had several scotch classes with there respective master distillers and man what an education! The dalmores and the different finishes from Glenmorangie are still the personal favs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinkable

Talking of Islay single. Just killed this bottle


----------



## SoCal Gunner

vroom_vroom said:


> This is where you become spoiled being in the industry. Have had several scotch classes with there respective master distillers and man what an education! The dalmores and the different finishes from Glenmorangie are still the personal favs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Luck SOB !

I went to a Macallan event and it was fantastic. Learned a lot, enjoyed every minute and they even served cigars at the end.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## vroom_vroom

SoCal Gunner said:


> Luck SOB !
> 
> I went to a Macallan event and it was fantastic. Learned a lot, enjoyed every minute and they even served cigars at the end.
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


My dad is also one of the bartenders and beat me out on our dalmore tasting. He got to taste the worlds most expensive scotch, the dalmore 62. Still likes to rub it in.

The Mac 25 stopped production, if you can stash one it will be well worth it later.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

vroom_vroom said:


> My dad is also one of the bartenders and beat me out on our dalmore tasting. He got to taste the worlds most expensive scotch, the dalmore 62. Still likes to rub it in.
> 
> The Mac 25 stopped production, if you can stash one it will be well worth it later.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've already seen the 50% price jump! Ouch!

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## sinkable

SoCal Gunner said:


> I've already seen the 50% price jump! Ouch!
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


Actually bought a bottle last weekend. Freaking 1,500 of LOVE.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

AudiB said:


> Actually bought a bottle last weekend. Freaking 1,500 of LOVE.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll be right over

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## sinkable

SoCal Gunner said:


> I'll be right over
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


It came and went in a night lol. Whoops

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282

Let's Talk Scotch 
 I have read a lot of post from you fellow scotch drinkers and it's amazing how well ya'll know the drink. I am a newbe with it but if anyone wants to talk moonshine, I can go all day.

 I never drank scotch until rather recent. My Father-in-law brought back a few bottles of Johnny Walker Double Black from a cruise he took somewhere. If he hadn't made me, I never would have tried any. I am so glad he did. He also brought back two Cohibas he bought at some curb side store he visited. They were basically 2 sticks wrapped in tobacco leaves. 

 Anyway, I know NOTHING about scotch but after attending my youngest daughters wedding 2 years back, I know I hate some of the cheaper brands. Completely undrinkable..I was enjoying 2 fingers of the Johnny Walker with 2 ice cubes once or twice a week but all gone now.

 I live in a really small town and until just recent, it was a dry county. The liqueur store here is no bigger than my workshop and mainly sells Pabst Blue Ribbon and Jim Beam. Their only scotch is Dewars and some other brand I can't remember..I think it was the Dewars I didn't like that I tried at the wedding.

 I have a friend who comes up twice a year from the Tampa area to hunt here. This deer season I had asked him to bring me a couple bottles of the Johnny Walker Double Black but he said they were about $85 a bottle so I had to pass. I don't know where he was buying it from, online I see it for about $35. He might come back up for turkey season next year. I am not sure if he will or not, the 11 hour drive is getting to be a bit much for him.
Can anyone suggest a really good quality of scotch with a more affordable price that would be available at most liqueur stores? If anyone would be interested, I'll trade some of my higher end cigars for some. I'll make sure you get the better end of the deal. I am sure shipping has to be expensive.


----------



## JohnBrody15

A "rusty nail" which is 3 quarters drambuie and 2 oz of scotch whiskey on the rocks.









@Ranger0282, maybe Johnny walker black or glenlivet 12 year would be good starters. That's in the 20 to 30 range? Rest of these guys probably know more than I do though. Right now, good scotch is more pricey than good bourbon so I've been spending my money on bourbon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Ranger0282 said:


> Let's Talk Scotch
> I have read a lot of post from you fellow scotch drinkers and it's amazing how well ya'll know the drink. I am a newbe with it but if anyone wants to talk moonshine, I can go all day.
> 
> I never drank scotch until rather recent. My Father-in-law brought back a few bottles of Johnny Walker Double Black from a cruise he took somewhere. If he hadn't made me, I never would have tried any. I am so glad he did. He also brought back two Cohibas he bought at some curb side store he visited. They were basically 2 sticks wrapped in tobacco leaves.
> 
> Anyway, I know NOTHING about scotch but after attending my youngest daughters wedding 2 years back, I know I hate some of the cheaper brands. Completely undrinkable..I was enjoying 2 fingers of the Johnny Walker with 2 ice cubes once or twice a week but all gone now.
> 
> I live in a really small town and until just recent, it was a dry county. The liqueur store here is no bigger than my workshop and mainly sells Pabst Blue Ribbon and Jim Beam. Their only scotch is Dewars and some other brand I can't remember..I think it was the Dewars I didn't like that I tried at the wedding.
> 
> I have a friend who comes up twice a year from the Tampa area to hunt here. This deer season I had asked him to bring me a couple bottles of the Johnny Walker Double Black but he said they were about $85 a bottle so I had to pass. I don't know where he was buying it from, online I see it for about $35. He might come back up for turkey season next year. I am not sure if he will or not, the 11 hour drive is getting to be a bit much for him.
> Can anyone suggest a really good quality of scotch with a more affordable price that would be available at most liqueur stores? If anyone would be interested, I'll trade some of my higher end cigars for some. I'll make sure you get the better end of the deal. I am sure shipping has to be expensive.


I'm no expert, but my favorite scotch has always been Glenfiddich. I believe the 12 year is about 40 a fifth.. It's been a while since i got one.

My current favorite isn't exactly scotch alone. Drambuie, scotch with honey and some other stuff. It is fantastic with a couple cubes of ice. It was 35 when I grabbed a bottle a couple weeks back.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282

JohnBrody15 said:


> A "rusty nail" which is 3 quarters drambuie and 2 oz of scotch whiskey on the rocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @*Ranger0282*, maybe Johnny walker black or glenlivet 12 year would be good starters. That's in the 20 to 30 range? Rest of these guys probably know more than I do though. Right now, good scotch is more pricey than good bourbon so I've been spending my money on bourbon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I have been getting some good advice and might have a long grocery list for my buddy when he comes back up....


----------



## Olecharlie

I was lured into single malts a couple years back. One thing I have found out is the higher the price doesn’t mean better Scotch. I have a bottle of Macallan Rare Cask I have been sipping on for about a year, never think twice about grabbing the Aberlour, Alberfeldy or Glenrothes over the rare cask. Over the last 6 months I have been trying various Bourbons and just added a Rum for cigar smoking. If you haven’t tried this Rum, you should, its amazing. It pairs well with Maduros due to the sweet notes.


----------



## nydog

I can definitely agree that El Dorado run is very good. It's definitely worth trying.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

I prefer my rusty nail at least 2/3 scotch if not 3/4. But I dont have a sweet tooth and dont like sweet drinks. Same rules apply to The Godfather (which if you havent tried you should)


----------



## JohnBrody15

Westside Threat said:


> I prefer my rusty nail at least 2/3 scotch if not 3/4. But I dont have a sweet tooth and dont like sweet drinks. Same rules apply to The Godfather (which if you havent tried you should)


I think I was at about 1.5 ounces scotch, and .5 ounces Drambuie. The Godfather is next on the list, although so far, trying all these scotch mixed drinks, I like 'em but I think I'd rather drink it by itself.

I also thought I was posting in one thread, but apparently I posted in two different booze threads......I was looking in another thread and couldn't find my posts and was confused lol


----------

